
Becoming a Haiku Poet (2003) - pmoriarty
http://haikuworld.org/begin/mdwelch.apr2003.html
======
tannercollin
Here's my attempt after reading the article:

    
    
      open the lid
      bits of tissue all over
      my laundy

~~~
Cerium
I rather like your haiku as well. In particular I enjoy how the second and
third line can be read together and apart. It seems to reinforce the
disappointment of finding your laundry in such a state.

------
CharlesW

      hey I didn't know
      about the syllables thing—
      what else don't I know?

------
dgzl
Soft but clear In my head and heart Your voice lives

------
toomanybeersies
I've always been a fan of the Limerick. There's just something about a well-
written Limerick, it's like a Haiku, except funny and (usually) crass.

Asimov (the very same sci fi writer) compiled several books of them. Example
below:

    
    
      There was a sweet girl of Decatur
      
      Who went to sea on a freighter.
      
        She was screwed by the master
      
        -An utter disaster-
      
      But the crew all made up for it later.

------
duncan_bayne
I saw the title and expected something about programming for Haiku OS :) Still
delighted by the article though.

------
Unbeliever69

      flaming tongues of ire
      whisper evil melodies
      through the stony pyre

------
devish
Here I come, In the sand, holding your hand, where no time remains.

